# the mothership



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Just picked up a 31 Ocean Master with twin 250ox66 yamahas.
The hull is an 85 and the motors were repowered in 02. 230 hours,very clean. The wiring was also just redone by the factory and looks very nice. The boat needs a little help but she's tough as a brick $ hithouse.
I personally wasn't looking for a big center console, but the deal came thru my marina and lets just say I did very very well.
Pics to come


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

That's awesome. Sounds like a comfortable boat.

(I'm an excellent deckhand by the way.)


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice boat and those ox66's are bullet proof.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Just picked up a 31 Ocean Master with twin 250ox66 yamahas.
> The hull is an 85 and the motors were repowered in 02. 230 hours,very clean. The wiring was also just redone by the factory and looks very nice. The boat needs a little help but she's tough as a brick $ hithouse.
> I personally wasn't looking for a big center console, but the deal came thru my marina and lets just say I did very very well.
> Pics to come


your back on my buddy list....


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

shot gun!

The hobie is going to need a tow ring.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha thanks guys. Took the boat out yesterday and man was it choppy as heck. About 3 foot confused chop whitecaps but guess what? I ran wide open over it and couldn't even feel it ha! Same some poor guys in a sterling getting beat to death and soaked. Felt good to not be that guy for once.
I still ned to take a few pictures


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hell yeah! Glad to hear you pulled the trigger! Let me know when ya need a deck hand!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice....those things are beasts!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice score!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

What are you using to pull that to the ramp? It's a beast!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha my 1500 silverado 4.8 v8 2 wheel drive.
Thankfully I live 1 mile from the ramp. Max 35mph


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

big boat little truck, good thing it doesnt have 4 strokes!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol dude its so heavy it wouldn't matter at this point.
Can't wait till I save up some gas money and go put a couple sails in the boat


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i with you on that! or some open water wahoo!!! ill drive you fish whole time,


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ditch the boat, hop in with the guns ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the ride, just in time for season. Have always loved these hulls. 

Boat looks very clean. 

Check your couch for gas money!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Congrats on the ride, just in time for season. Have always loved these hulls.
> 
> Boat looks very clean.
> 
> Check your couch for gas money!


Thanks Tom
Just let me know when you wanna ride over to the corner for yellowfin season


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Been doing some little stuff here and there, mostly fixing or improving, so I can comfortably fish it untill I tear it apart and completely repaint etc probably next year.
Every light on the boat was bad when I got it so I've been doing that, ran the new vhf antenna, making some flat panel molds for the new electronics etc.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Bad ass boat


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, just finished working on it some more, got one electronics panel cut and mounted, mounted and wired the gps, ran the ducer, fixed a couple latches, mounted a few hangers in the console head. Gotta finish the other electronics panel tomorrow then mount and hook up the vhf and a couple other small odds and ends, sunday looks nice so I hope to take it fishing. Next project is the livewell. I feel naked on an offshore boat without a well :-/
I contacted shalla wata rida about a livewell mold, he's lookin for one for me, otherwise I'll just make one. I would like 50gallons or more for next years trips to the corner for yellowfin tuna. No bait no fish ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy...  ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, how long have you been on this forum? 

Entirely too long to get away with posting about updates and not showing us pics, that's how long!

Post some danged pics up. What about a trip to Ft Pierce to look at some leaning post wells? I never use the in-floor well, it's nice not having to bend over to get bait. 

-T


----------

